# Faire ses preuves (leur preuve)



## LaurenceB

**** Hilo dividido. Regla 2. Martine (Mod...) "faire ses preuves" se disait....? dar preuba.
verdad ?
Merci encore !
Laurence


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonjour

_Dar prueba_ doit être employé avec un complément.
_Da prueba de su buena fe, de su valentía_..., mais vous ne pouvez pas non plus l´utiliser comme en français: _Il doit encore faire ses preuves_.
Vous devrez dire: _Tiene que probar que vale todavía._

Au revoir


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonsoir à tous.

Comment traduiriez-vous: "un matériau technologique exceptionnel qui a fait ses preuves dans le domaine de l’aérospatiale"

Mon essai: "un material tecnológico excepcional que ha hecho méritos en el campo de la aeroespacial"

No muy contento con hacer méritos sin embargo. ¿O si está bien?

Par avance, merci


----------



## PLK

Buenas

Podría ser "que ha sido probado / experimentado en.../


----------



## Vicomte123

Lo que pasa con "sido probado" y "experimentado" es que no conlleva el matiz de que han dado buenos resultados (creo). Puedes probar la televisión y ver que no funciona, no? Igual me equivoco. En français, "faire ses preuves" a ce sens: que les résultats ont été positifs.
Entonces ¿se podría utilizar "ha hecho méritos" aquí?


----------



## PLK

Hola 

Tienes razón. No sé por qué, me sonaba un poco raro, pero es una buena opción.

bye


----------



## Vicomte123

Hola

A mí también. Pero haciendo una busqueda con Google, la verdad es que sale un montón de veces...y parece tener este sentido.
Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo no pondría "ha hecho méritos". Se suele utilizar principalmente para personas.

Que ha demostrado su eficacia /que ha sido utilizado con éxito"
me parecen mejores opciones.


----------



## Vicomte123

Gracias Tina....buscaba algo más corto pero te sigo..


----------



## Tina.Irun

Vicomte123 said:


> Gracias Tina....buscaba algo más corto pero te sigo..


 
Más corto: "de eficacia comprobada"


----------



## Vicomte123

Ok...Gracias...A+


----------



## Labichuela

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
Piense en mirar también los títulos de hilos relacionados a continuación de las definiciones. Martine (Mod...)​
Salut, les amis.
Como traducirian esta frasecita al espanol:
"C'est un avion moderne. C'est un produit qui, encore une fois, a fait ses preuves."

"Se trata de un avion moderno. Un producto que, una vez mas, ha demostrado su valor."
No me convence, como que no me suena a buen espanol. 
Sugerencias, s'il vous plait.

Merci bien.

Labichuela


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ha demostrado su valía/calidad.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

También
*"...ha dado muestras de su calidad/..."*


----------



## jujumacmac

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
 Hilos unidos
 Piense en mirar también los hilos ya existentes en la página de los diccionarios.
Gévy (moderadora)
​
Hola,
existe algún equivalente a la expresión francesa "faire ses preuves" ? Significa que antes de obtener la confianza y el reconocimiento de alguien, hay que demostrar que lo merecemos y que estamos dispuestos a dar lo mejor. Por ejemplo, cuando un joven se incorpora al mundo laboral, tiene que "faire ses preuves" ...
Os agradezco por pensarlo !
Un saludo,


----------



## soussou87

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
Piense en mirar también los hilos ya existentes en la página de los diccionarios.

​


Bonjour je souhaiterais savoir comment peut-on traduire l'expression "faire ses preuves" en espagnol s'il vous plaît.
le contexte serait :
"une ligne qui a fait ses preuves"
Merci d'avance


----------



## santi26

Como se podría traducir "faire leur preuve" en la siguiente frase?

 "Les expériences menées dans les pays en développement ont fait leur preuve..."

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Puedes decir: han demostrado su eficacia / han demostrado su viabilidad, según el contexto.

Ya existe un hilo sobre el tema "faire ses preuves" ***
Gracias Tina, he unido los hilos

Paquita (mod)


----------



## santi26

Gracias, Tina.
Santi


----------

